# itext cell border



## java_phil (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo!
Ich muss ein Pdf mit dynamischen Werten erstellen. Das ist auch kein Problem. Dabei gebe ich eine Tabelle aus. Ich möchte die Rahmen der Zellen verändern, also mal den untern rand ausblende, mal den oberen rand ausblenden mal links mal rechts....
wie geht das denn am einfachsten?

Vielen Dank


----------



## dirty-mg (31. Jul 2008)

```
Cell cell = new Cell();
cell.setBorder(Rectangle.LEFT | Rectangle.RIGHT | Rectangle.TOP | Rectangle.BOTTOM);
```

Dann lässt Du je nach Bedarf eine oder mehrere Seiten weg beim "setBorder()". Oder Du benutzt 
	
	
	
	





```
cell.setBorder(Rectangle.NO_BORDER);
```
wenn Du keinen Rahmen möchtest.

mfg
Marcus


----------

